
The deeper your purpose, the longer your vision - rokham
https://medium.com/@rokham/the-deeper-your-purpose-the-longer-your-vision-1ec43c9ecce3#.cmvameurr
======
nitin_flanker
Rokham, please accept my best wishes for you for this new year. May you get
enormous success this year and achieve wonderful thing.

This article of yours is the first article that I read this year and it is
really wonderful. You are right here: >The only reason behind having a life-
long vision is how deep a purpose runs in you.

However, I believe you are slightly wrong where you are saying that the guy
should think about long term regarding his new partner. He is sort of rosy
about her.

Why I am saying so is because relationships are kind of tricky. And thinking
about too long term can kill that.

~~~
rokham
Hi Nitin and happy new year to you also.

Thank you for your note and wishes.

I think you and I are saying the same thing to be honest :). Most
relationships are tricky and that's why you cannot have a super long vision
about them.

That's how I was trying to draw a contrast between purposes that run deep in
us versus temporary desires that come and go.

Wishing you a great 2016.

cheers, Rokham

